# How do you get Dense Buds vs. Fluffy



## orangejuice (Dec 17, 2008)

What effects the growth of dense or fluffy buds.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

to make them dense and sweet you can add molasses.  I use a nute called gravity.  it is a flower hardener..works like a charm for those thick juicy buds we all crave


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 17, 2008)

the higher the lums ie, HPS 1000watter will give u some nice dence buds. compared to 1000 watts of floro. HPS gives out more lums per watt. an is by far better to use for flowering. from what i have been told by evey grower on this site is if i want dence buds use HPS ligthing. floro will not give me what i am looking for that is why i am useing 3 150 watt hps. an plan on adding another for 600 watts. thats 64000 lums. (my 150's are 16k lums each) 600watts of floro would not even come close to that. all the nuits in the world can't make up for light bro.


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2008)

..manetaining as close to an "ideal" environment, maximum nutrition, and lotsa' TLC...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have found that some strains just naturally have denser buds than others do.but as stated above,the lumens make for tight buds.the more the better.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i have found that some strains just naturally have denser buds than others do.but as stated above,the lumens make for tight buds.the more the better.



Word. IME Indica buds are more prone to being dense, and Sativa are fluffier but as Hick said, it's all about ideal circumstances. Lot's of light and fresh air are definately a good start.


----------

